# Found a few



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Was out chasing doves and scouting geese on saturday. We found zippo until about an hour before dark then we found two big concentrations. One was in a stubble field and the other was in some trees next to a wildlife management area with a mudbank where they were watering. Ended up with 7 and i'm looking forward to grilling them up tonight. Quite a change from the years with lots of sunflowers that were dried out by labor day.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

They're tough to find this year... If we can find cut fields w/ some tree rows, we seem to find them, but the fields are always posted w/ just a name on it. I went out twice so far and haven't even fired a round off....


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

This is by far the worst dove season I've had. Very few birds and even farther between them. Not sure where they are, must have moved out already due to the cool night temps, but sure different then past years. Used to be able to walk stubble fields and kick up birds consistantly, not this year. Hardly see any sitting on lines or in dead trees. I'm at a loss, good thing grouse opens this Saturday!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I was lucky enough to find a large concentration Saturday, in a harvested canola field. I set up on a small tree row between the field and some water, three dove decoys and a couple of hours later...


----------



## beretta16 (Aug 29, 2009)

Me and my two friends got 30 birds on opener, my and my friend shot our limits on Saturday, but only shot 8 or 9 birds yesterday.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I really think a lot of them have moved out already too. We just aren't seeing hardly any birds. And the mosquitoes definitely make it not worth it... If I'm going to get eat up, I'd rather be waitin for a deer...


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm in central Wyoming and this is by far the worst dove season for us too. We have had some cold weather lately and a few birds are finally showing up. Everyone here claims that all of the birds bail at the first sign of cold, but after 20+ years of keeping records, I have found the best hunting after the first and second cold snaps. We also didn't see many birds all summer so I am hoping the cold front coming through will deposit some migration birds in the area. I can't help but wonder if some kind of disease is thinning them out after reading that North Dakota is experiencing low numbers too.


----------

